# Electricsheep: why was deleted?



## zeiz (Dec 15, 2009)

I used to have x11/electricsheep screensaver and now decided to try it again but the port is not on the tree and was deleted on freshports too. Does somebody know why?


----------



## crsd (Dec 15, 2009)

```
> grep x11/electricsheep /usr/ports/MOVED 
x11/electricsheep||2009-10-02|No source tarball, Unix code unmaintained
```


----------



## tingo (Dec 15, 2009)

Because it is gone, vanished, not maintained?
See
http://www.freshports.org/x11/electricsheep/


----------



## zeiz (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah, no tarball (it's here), no maintenance...but why? By other words what is the reason to drop maintenance? Security reasons, potential spyware/malware, too bandwidth hungry, lack of interest or what?


----------



## Monoecus (Dec 15, 2009)

Usually its because the former maintainer did not have time anymore for maintaining the port. Hence, if you like to have it in the ports tree, just recreate the port and submit it as a problem report. You get more informations in the porter's handbook.


----------

